# Sauer's Extracts bottle



## Wendeee (Sep 29, 2020)

My husband dug up this gem - a Sauer's Extracts cork-top bottle - on the site of a 100-year-old mill in Taylors, SC about a week ago. I've read that these are quite common, but I wanted more information regarding it's age.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2020)

Most of the ones I've dug were different then that. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 30, 2020)

Looks like it dates to around the 1910s or 20s.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 30, 2020)

Yours is machine made...I've dug the tooled top ones through Prohibition, so I would say early 1920's.


----------



## Flashlightining (Mar 14, 2021)

Found one just like that. Ironically, also in Greenville.....about 10 miles from Taylor's.
But I understand these to be common. However, all the ones I see have a bigger ring on the neck.
It was full of mud and after some soaking and cleaning, it looks like the pictures shown.
Supprising it made it, it was in the middle of a construction site, with concrete, dump trucks and bobcats running a muck......


----------

